# Mattawoman Creek Shore Fishing Spots/Advice



## Fresh/Saltmaniac (Apr 17, 2010)

I think I'll dedicate tomorrow to fish this seemingly legendary creek for my first time. I'll be targeting snakeheads and cats mostly. What are some popular shore fishing spots there? Do I need a long rod for the cats? Can I use shallow running crankbaits there or is it too weedy? Thanks in advance for any advice and I'll definately try to post pics.


----------



## mepps3 (May 18, 2007)

You can try slavins pier off mattingly ave in Indian head. Good spot for catfish. Use night crawlers or clam snouts. You don't need a huge surf rod. Smallwood state park is another good spot. Check out the other recent reports on here for that place.


----------

